# Corriente en variador de DC



## donovan603 (Nov 11, 2016)

Estimados, estaba midiendo la corriente que toma un variador para un motor de DC de 92 KW, el variador tiene seis tiristores, medí en AC a la entrada del variador, en dos fases me dio 115 A y en la otra 50 A. ¿No tendrían que ser las tres iguales? ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2016)

donovan603 dijo:


> Estimados, estaba midiendo la corriente que toma un variador para un motor de DC de 92 KW, el variador tiene seis tiristores, medí en AC a la entrada del variador, en dos fases me dio 115 A y en la otra 50 A. ¿No tendrían que ser las tres iguales? ...



Sip. sería lo lógico 

Podrías tener algún SCR abierto


----------



## donovan603 (Nov 14, 2016)

Yo también pienso lo mismo pero la maquina esta funcionando, ademas dice que consume 218 A a velocidad nominal, ¿Como debería  hacer para conocer la corriente que toma el variador en AC?
La tensión es de 460 V


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 14, 2016)

Hola, seguramente el instrumento marca erróneamente, al estar gestionado por tiristores. No conozco el tipo de variador que mencionas, pero seguramente si es decente, debería disponer de detectores de falta o desbalance de corriente entre fases y lo haría saber.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2016)

No será un desajuste en el disparo del tercer tiristor ?


----------



## donovan603 (Nov 14, 2016)

Estoy midiendo con una pinza Fluke 324 a la salida del rele térmico.



Me puse a medir otra maquina que tiene un motor DC de 89 Kw, Ir: 112 A, Is: 128 A y It: 128 A


----------



## ecotronico (Nov 15, 2016)

Hola a todos.



> en dos fases me dio 115 A y en la otra 50 A


 donovan603: pareciera que esas lecturas de corriente fueron con el motor en vacío.
(te estaría dando una corriente media de 93,3Aca.
si la tensión de entrada es 460Vca, la potencia total es:
460*93,3*3/1,73=74,4kVA < potencia nominal.)

1- Es importante también medir a plena carga.
2- Mediste la tensiones de entrada: fase-fase? fase-tierra? están balanceadas?
3- El variador posee reactancia de entrada? si tuviera, la 3 bobinas están correctas?


----------



## donovan603 (Nov 16, 2016)

No Ecotronico, son 460 V DC, es la tensión de armadura. Las tensiones de línea en la entrada del variador o sea en AC son casi iguales.La maquina se encuentra funcionando por eso no la puedo revisar


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2016)

Sería muy interesante para el diagnóstico verificar formas de onda del rectificador osciloscopio mediante.

Si posees osciloscopio y piensas emplearlo, debes intercalar un transformador aislador de línea para alimentar este.


----------



## ecotronico (Nov 17, 2016)

Hola nuevamente.



> La maquina se encuentra funcionando por eso no la puedo revisar


Por supuesto que la puedes revisar.

Lo que puedes hacer es medir la tensión de salida con osciloscopio para revisar si la forma de onda tiene los 6 pulsos iguales (no colocar las puntas directamente).
Ya he realizado ese tipo de medición. Mi sugerencia es:

- Busca un osciloscopio con fuente aislada, o usa un transformador para aislar la alimentación (como ya dijo Fogonazo).
- Construye un arreglo de resistores, pinzas y cable. La idea es crear un divisor de tensión, si no, vas a saturar la entrada del canal del osciloscopio. Por ejemplo, usa R1 - R2 - R3. Con el osciloscopio mides la tensión en R2. (Donde R1 = R3 = 470kOhm. R2 = 4,7kohm. Todas de 1/4W). Usa suficiente cable para llegar desde la salida hasta el osciloscopio.
- Usa unas pinzas aisladas para agarrar un lado el positivo, y otro lado el negativo, con la máquina funcionando.
- El modo de disparo del oscilospcopio (Trigger) deberías colocarlo en "Line" para conseguir una mejor sincronización.


----------



## donovan603 (Nov 25, 2016)

Estimados: Estuve haciendo mediciones y sacando cuentas.

Ea= 285,5 V
Ia= 105 A

Urs= 365,7 V
Ust= 372,2 V
Utr= 372,3 V

Ir= 115,6 A
Is= 117,8 A
It= 50,3 A

Pdc= Ea * Ia= 285,5 * 105 = 30 Kw

Pac= 1,73*370 * 50,3 * 0,8 = 25,8 Kw

Si utilizamos la corriente Ir tenemos

Pac= 1,73 *370* 115,6 * 0,8 = 59,2 Kw

Es decir que hay dos fases que están consumiendo mas corriente de lo normal, casi el doble.

todas las mediciones las hice con la pinza Fluke 324, salvo la Ia que la tome del amperimetro de la maquina.

La maquina se encuentra funcionando, pero el rele térmico del contactor esta seteado a 160 A


----------



## ecotronico (Nov 26, 2016)

hola donovan603:

Si no posees osciloscopio, te envío otra sugerencia: Cambia el orden de las fases de entrada y repite las pruebas.



> Pac= 1,73*370 * 50,3 * 0,8 = 25,8 Kw


Por otra parte, la potencia total de entrada se calcula con el promedio de la 3 corrientes, de las 3 fases.


----------



## savad (Nov 26, 2016)

El cambio de fases hara que se dispare la protección de sequencia de fases, sino tienens osciloscopio pero tienes un contador, puedes checar la frecuencia en las salidas hacia el motor a traves de un divisor de voltaje o de la senal del shunt de reroalimentacion de corriente.

El motor ya que es de cd trabajara aunque una de las fases de ac este mal y claro las otras tinen que cargar al mueto y pesa mas de lo esperado.

Yo pararia el control, aunque no es una decision popular es necesaria, y revisaria la etapa de salida ya que de seguir trabajando así lo unicoo que va pasar es extender el daño. Con la posibilidad de tambien dañar el motor.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 26, 2016)

Hola creo que si hubiera problemas, la evidencia hubiese salido a la vista hace tiempo.
Más bien, habría que ver cómo trabaja el variador.
Además de chequear parámetros y monitorear magnitudes desde el mismo si lo permite claro!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2016)

savad dijo:


> El cambio de fases hara que se dispare la protección de sequencia de fases


 
Se supone que se hará una rotación de fases manteniendo la secuencia ¿ no ?


----------



## savad (Nov 28, 2016)

No, en un control de cd puedes cambiar el sentido de giro solo en dos formas, 
invirtiendo las terminales del campo o invirtiendo las terminales de la armadura.
si cambias las fases,se altera la secuencia de disparo y terminas dañandolo,por eso tiene
la proteción de la sequencia de fases.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2016)

En un sistema trifásico, es lo mismo conectar :

R - S - T

que

S - T - R

que

T - R - S

Los tres darían el mismo sentido de giro , cualquier otro órden invertiría el giro.

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2016)

No existe una fase "Absoluta" o fase "0", lo que se controla es la *secuencia*.
Si la secuencia se respeta no importa cual valla primero.


----------



## donovan603 (Nov 29, 2016)

Savad, a que te refiris con revisar la frecuencia a la salida del variador, a que llamas un contador?


----------



## savad (Nov 30, 2016)

Un contador es un dispositivo o equipo de medición que te sirve para contar pulsos. Lo hay electro-mecánicos y electrónicos, de estos últimos los mejores son los que puedes ajustar el nivel de la señal de entrada.
En el control que se esta discutiendo, basicamente lo que tienes es un rectificador de onda completa de tres fases con SCR's para controlar el voltaje que se entrega a la Armadura del motor. En estos controles se sensa la corriente de Armadura a traves de un Shunt que te entrega unos cuantos milivolts. Alli se puede poner el contador electrónico ó el osciloscopio si tienes uno y ver o medir la frequencia de los pulsos de corriente y determinar si estan disparando bien los SCR's.
Si un SCR no dispara la corriente en las fases de Vac se incrementa y puede destruir los demas.


----------



## donovan603 (Nov 30, 2016)

Según tengo entendido el osciloscopio no se conecta en el shunt, sino entre el gate y el katodo de cada SCR


----------



## ecotronico (Nov 30, 2016)

hola donovan603:

Para resolver el "misterio" de la corriente desbalanceada, tienes que aislar el problema.
La sugerencia es comenzar por el métdo más fácil y rápido: cambia las fases de entrada y verifica en cuál fase se repite el problema.
haciendo esto, ya puedes descubrir si el problema está en tu variador o en la instalación (entrada).

DOSMETROS te pasó las secuencias posibles: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/corriente-variador-dc-148268/#post1140007

Después de hacer esta prueba, pasa a las siguientes: medir frecuencia, medir los pulsos, etc.


----------



## savad (Dic 2, 2016)

Se toma la señal en el shunt por seguridad. Solo unos cuantos mV de señal contra 460Vac en el SCR.
Además es más rapido, solo una medicion contra 12 ...
Recuerdaque debes poner un transformador de aislamiento a la alimentación de ac del osciloscopio, para desacoplar el regreso a tierra .... y no tocar el chasis del osciloscopio ... ya que va llevar el voltaje de armadura de ese momento .... Casi 850 Vdc de pico (480 * SQRT(3))


----------



## Scooter (Dic 3, 2016)

Si pones el transformador de aislamiento ya puedes tocar lo que quieras


----------



## donovan603 (Dic 6, 2016)

Estimados, les cuento como termino la novela, vino el especialista que fabrico e instalo el variador, le comente lo que había medido y me dijo que el lo había notado y que ademas las corrientes de cada fase variaban según el día, es decir no siempre era la misma fase la que consumía menos corriente.
Yo le pregunte si se debía a un problema de disparo de los tiristores y me dijo que como variaban las tensiones de linea cuando se comparaba para generar el PWM los anchos de pulsos variaban y el angulo de disparo no era constante, yo le pregunte si el angulo de disparo podía variar tanto y me dijo que si, y que eso no tenia solución.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2016)

​


----------



## ecotronico (Dic 7, 2016)

Hola donovan603,



> me dijo que como variaban las tensiones de linea cuando se comparaba  para generar el PWM los anchos de pulsos variaban y el angulo de disparo  no era constante, yo le pregunte si el angulo de disparo podía variar  tanto y me dijo que si, y que eso no tenia solución



No me conformo con esa respuesta.
¿Realmente te varían tanto las fases de entrada? ¿por qué varían?


----------



## Scooter (Dic 9, 2016)

A mi tampoco me cuadra mucho la explicación.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 9, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No será un desajuste en el disparo del tercer tiristor ?




Esa es la razón del desbalance en el consumo, el angulo de fase de tirirstor P o N esta descalibrado.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> En un sistema trifásico, es lo mismo conectar :
> 
> R - S - T
> 
> ...



Dosme en un Variador si este es de 4 cuadrantes se puede hacer la inversion de giro por control (se tienen 12 tiristores)







En uno de 2 cuadrantes, la menaera más facil y efectiva de hacerlo es invirtiendo la polaridad en el campo, OJO esto se hace sin tensiòn en Armadura; de lo contrario hay debilitamiento de campo y el rotor se puede volver una turbina que puede mandar todo a la .....................





donovan603 dijo:


> me dijo que como variaban las tensiones de linea cuando se comparaba para generar el PWM los anchos de pulsos variaban y el angulo de disparo no era constante, yo le pregunte si el angulo de disparo podía variar tanto y me dijo que si, y que eso no tenia solución.



Un PWM hecho a partir de la tensión y no por frecuencia???  Bastante primitivo e ineficiente variador!!!.

Eso no sucedería si se heciera con un un detector de cruce por Cero por cada fase como el  TCA 785, muy usado en los puentes rectificadores controlados en los variadores de corriente continua.


----------



## donovan603 (Dic 12, 2016)

Estimado Luis, te comento que el variador tiene 6 tiristores y no cuenta con la posibilidad de variar el sentido de giro, el lo que respecta al TCA fogonazo ya me lo había aconsejado, lo que no tengo claro es como se conectan las realimentaciones de corriente y velocidad, el motor de DC tiene una dinamo taquimetrica y un shunt para medir Ia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2016)

donovan603 dijo:


> Estimado Luis, te comento que el variador tiene 6 tiristores y no cuenta con la posibilidad de variar el sentido de giro, el lo que respecta al TCA_* fogonazo ya me lo había aconsejado*_, lo que no tengo claro es como se conectan las realimentaciones de corriente y velocidad, el motor de DC tiene una dinamo taquimetrica y un shunt para medir Ia.



 ¿ Donde ? 

El TCA785 genera los pulsos de disparo en base a una rampa de tensión sincronizada con la frecuencia de línea y una referencia externa.

Esa referencia es la que se debe acomodar según las RPM del motor y/o consumo. Es decir, necesita circuitería externa de sensado y corrección.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 12, 2016)

donovan603 dijo:


> Estimado Luis, te comento que el variador tiene 6 tiristores y no cuenta con la posibilidad de variar el sentido de giro, el lo que respecta al TCA fogonazo ya me lo había aconsejado, lo que no tengo claro es como se conectan las realimentaciones de corriente y velocidad, el motor de DC tiene una dinamo taquimetrica y un shunt para medir Ia.



En este link te puedes hacer una idea de como seria el lazo de control del sistema.

Adicional mira este este link para entender un poco como funcionan los lazos de corriente y velocidad.



Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2016)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> En este link te puedes hacer una idea de como seria el lazo de control del sistema.
> 
> Adicional mira este este link para entender un poco como funcionan los lazos de corriente y velocidad.
> 
> ...



Buen aporte


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 12, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Buen aporte



En este otro link el control para un variador en DC de 4 cuadrantes.

Saludos


----------



## donovan603 (Dic 14, 2016)

Fogonazo el TCA lo vi en otro post y vos lo presentaste como un IC para controlar el disparo de los tiristores ¿me queda la duda si se consigue en Argentina, me voy a poner a investigar?, tambien me voy a poner a estudiar lo que me recomendó Luis.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2016)

donovan603 dijo:


> Fogonazo el TCA lo vi en otro post y vos lo presentaste como un IC para controlar el disparo de los tiristores ¿me queda la duda si se consigue en Argentina, me voy a poner a investigar?, tambien me voy a poner a estudiar lo que me recomendó Luis.
> 
> Saludos y gracias



Yo los compré en Argentina,  son económicos pero se consiguen.

En *Electrónica Liniers* dicen tenerlos.


----------

